# Wildlife Board meeting audio



## Amy (Jan 22, 2009)

Today's Wildlife Board meeting will begin at 9 a.m. (or shortly thereafter). If you want to listen to the live audio broadcast, visit Listen to the Wildlife Board Meeting and click on the link near the top of the page. You can also download the meeting materials and agenda. It may be a while before they get to the Cougar and Furbearer changes, but I thought I'd post the link now for anyone who's interested in the whole meeting.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks Amy!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Lost the audio at 9:18:-(


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Audio back 9:23


----------



## Amy (Jan 22, 2009)

I'm glad you were able to get the audio back, BB. Sometimes it's an issue on this end, and sometimes it's the Internet Service Provider (bandwidth/connection problems). I don't think it went out on this end, but please let me know if you experience any prolonged outages that don't seem to be connection-related.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

**** firewall!


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

I wanted to listen to the furbearer and predator portion but the work computer would let me do it.


----------

